# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Looking to import stock (options) market data to create daily charts of market activity

## jdfic

Hello everyone. 

I am a Quantitative Trader, specializing in the forward-modeling of historical market pricing data to calculate future stock valuations. My approach is entirely quantitative and based particularly in short to longer term simple moving averages, ranges, etc. 

Although this work is limited to historical stock pricing data, I am looking to branch out and create simple charts in Excel based on options market activity. My goal is to automatically import Option Market Data into Excel to generate simple graphical changes in that underlying data. 

The variables I'm interested in, in particular, are Implied Volatility (IV), Call/Put Open Interest, and Call/Put Volume.

All I need to chart are these above variables' closing daily totals. This information is available in .xls format on barchart.com, finance.yahoo.com, etc. 

I can manually download that information every day and import into Excel, but I conduct analysis on 155 different stocks, ETFs, etc. Doing this manually every day is far too time consuming. 

Does anyone know how I can import this live .xls data into Excel with the goal of maintaining ongoing charts to visualize this market data? 

Your help is greatly appreciated!

----------


## alansidman

Can you supply a specific URL that we can use to test.

----------


## jdfic

Thanks for the reply! 

Since I'm new to these forums, it's not allowing me to attach links, images. etc. 

I get my data from barchart.com. If you go to the top-left of the landing page, we can view this data for Apple, for example. Type AAPL, press "enter," then you'll see Options > Options Prices on the left of that page. 

On the top-right of this page, you see the "download" option. This downloads the .xls of the information on this page, but it's only for single day activity - which is fine, but my goal is to chart out this data of the closing totals on an ongoing basis. 

On the top-left, you'll see "expiration." Typically, options have weekly expirations, so I would need to chart the data for multiple expiration dates, as well. 

In Excel, you can use the STOCKHISTORY function to import stock market data, which automatically pulls in price, open, high, low, volume, etc. This is basically exactly what I need, but for options market data (Implied Volatility (IV), Call/Put Open Interest, and Call/Put Volume).

Although I use barchart.com to pull this data, I know there can be better sources of information available, so I am open to new sources - whichever helps me get from point A to B.

----------

